# Something's not right???



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok guys here is the deal. I just recently bought my 08 brute 650i. Mods were snorkels, and dynatec cdi. It wouldn't run right and the guy I bought it from had half the intake snorkel covered with tape to get it to run halfway. I came across a deal on some 31 laws and put them on, along with putting in a maroon primary spring and a red secondary from epi. 

I then took it to the four wheeler shop to have it rejetted(I didnt have enough confidence in my mechanical ability to do this myself). He called me and said that there was obviously just some trash in the carb because they rode it and it started running fine other than the top speed. It will only get up to 30 mph in high? I knew I would lose some top speed with the springs but that cant be right can it? The mechanic said the only thing that didnt look normal to him was the belt was not riding as high as it should of been. He said he just couldnt figure it out. 

I cant get this thing to wheelie for nothing and when it gets up to 30mph it doesnt matter how much throttle you give it aint going any faster. I had a 750 brute before and I know this one is only a 650 but the power is nowhere near the same.Sorry for writing the book but just wanted to not leave out any details that may help someone help me. Can someone please help?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Somethings not right, even with those springs you shouldn't have a problem getting into the 50s mph range. My brute with epi red primary and red secondary along with a gear reduction will still run over 45mph on 31s. 
I think the big heavy tires are your main reason you can't wheelie, but then at the same time whatever is causing it to fall out on the top end might be limiting your low end power as well.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking at first but after reading a similar thread and seeing other people with 31s say they could wheelie I started thinking. The low end isnt that bad its just when you get passed that. It's really hard to explain other than saying I know it isnt right.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Fuel pump maybe ??? Some bikes loose top end like that when the pumps start going out.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ can't be....650 kawi's are carb'd. They dont have electric fuel pumps.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If the carbs are jetted right, I wonder how your valves are currently set? If they are too far off spec that'd cause some power issues

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> If the carbs are jetted right, I wonder how your valves are currently set? If they are too far off spec that'd cause some power issues
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


The guy I took it to said he also checked the valves and they were fine. He pretty much just kept going back to thinking it was something with the clutching or springs I had in it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ can't be....650 kawi's are carb'd. They dont have electric fuel pumps.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Hmm didn't realize that. I thought they made them in fi too since it's an 08', learn something every day. LOL


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i currently went through kinda the same thing except the big tires, and i tear 750,s up. look at my sig. your jetting can,t be right to go with the snorkel!! is it a 2'' or 3''? the dynatec cdi will also give you some issues but i wouldn't trade it for the world. although i don't have mine clutched i can get 65mph on a good gravel road.


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

Snorkels are 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

If its taped off its not getting enough fuel. Have you tried running on partial or full choke and see if it cleans it up? It seems it's running out of fuel. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my 650i was like(snorkel covered) that until i installed an electric fuel pump, but i still had top end


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

my p650 has a electric fuel pump on the top of the tank... have to have a pump to move the gas from the tank to the carbs... may have the wrong belt on it??? if the belt was riding high wouldn't you have more topend and poor low end also? I think anyway lol... not as sharp as Filthy is by anymeans just thinking outloud lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^haha....C'mon now I aint no super-genius 
I havnt got to play with a praire yet, but on the carb'd brutes theres a diaphragm pump that works off vacuum to draw fuel from the tank, typically these dont go bad unless you don't reroute your gas tank vent to the handlebars and end up with debris in the tank which can puncture the diaphragm if it makes its way up there to it.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

when was the last time the plugs were changed on it. its deff a carb issue or bad set up on the clutches.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you pull the spark plugs to see what they look like , have you pulled the carbs to see what size and brand jets - gonna have to do it sooner or later, try pulling the 2" intake snorkle off and just leave your air box open at the front then run the bike.It sounds like the 2" snorkles and bad jetting is one of the problems and your clutch springs are another - do you have the stock or close to stock springs to put back in for testing?


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

The plugs are fairly new on it. I haven't pulled them out and looked at them but the mechanic I took it too did and said it didnt need jetting, but some of the stuff he does and says is questionable. I am planning on putting the stock springs back in when I get a chance to see what that does. Someone was saying that with the red secondary and maroon primary that I probably needed different weights to go with them. Do ya'll think that could be part of it? I thought that most people only changed springs? Also it is still on the stock belt.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> ^haha....C'mon now I aint no super-genius
> I havnt got to play with a praire yet, but on the carb'd brutes theres a diaphragm pump that works off vacuum to draw fuel from the tank, typically these dont go bad unless you don't reroute your gas tank vent to the handlebars and end up with debris in the tank which can puncture the diaphragm if it makes its way up there to it.
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Hey your welcome to come get my prairie and do all the playing you want. It could use a little sprucing up. Lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mattyneil said:


> The plugs are fairly new on it. I haven't pulled them out and looked at them but the mechanic I took it too did and said it didnt need jetting, but some of the stuff he does and says is questionable. I am planning on putting the stock springs back in when I get a chance to see what that does. Someone was saying that with the red secondary and maroon primary that I probably needed different weights to go with them. Do ya'll think that could be part of it? I thought that most people only changed springs? Also it is still on the stock belt.


Hey bud,
Couple things. I think there's 3 hp and 7 ft lbs torque difference in the 650/750. A cdi will even the score . So the mph will still be comparable
To your previous 750. The thing to look at will be under the clutch cover in the primary. See if it has aluminum shiny ramp weights . If those are in there it will be the cause of your mph loss. Epi weights on the brute are not curved correctly and end up binding . It may feel like its better on the take off but it's maxed out quickly , and also the belt won't ride but halfway up the sheave which will lower the mph. The tape over the intake will def mean needs more fuel . Which case
Means you need to look and see what jets are in , needle settings, and pilot. As far as your mechanic , unless he's your buddy ... I wouldn't believe the crap he tells you. If you can tell us what you have in the clutch and in the carb we can get you fixed up . And guide YOU thru the repair so you save cash and get familiar with your bike . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Epi ramp weights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

browland said:


> Hey bud,
> Couple things. I think there's 3 hp and 7 ft lbs torque difference in the 650/750. A cdi will even the score . So the mph will still be comparable
> To your previous 750. The thing to look at will be under the clutch cover in the primary. See if it has aluminum shiny ramp weights . If those are in there it will be the cause of your mph loss. Epi weights on the brute are not curved correctly and end up binding . It may feel like its better on the take off but it's maxed out quickly , and also the belt won't ride but halfway up the sheave which will lower the mph. The tape over the intake will def mean needs more fuel . Which case
> Means you need to look and see what jets are in , needle settings, and pilot. As far as your mechanic , unless he's your buddy ... I wouldn't believe the crap he tells you. If you can tell us what you have in the clutch and in the carb we can get you fixed up . And guide YOU thru the repair so you save cash and get familiar with your bike .
> ...


Thanks man next chance I get I will be checking these things out and get back with everyone with what I find. I'm pretty sure it has the stock weights in it because the guy I got it from bought it new and he says he never did anything with the clutch because he never had the need to. But I will double check that to be sure. I'm still thinking the jetting is off so I'm gonna try to tackle that on my own. The only reason I took it to this particular mechanic is he is the only one around here other than the stealership.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Gotcha - basically snorkel cdi and springs. Here's a question ... Does it run better when it's warmed up or worse ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothing really changes with the way it runs before or after it warms up.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have the factory cdi ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Try and plug it in and see if there's an improvement . I just figured out my dynateck is defective. Been working on troubleshooting a week . Finally put in stock cdi and all is good. I'll be sending the pos back on Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the club I have a 750 that I have narrowed down to something in the motor but guy doesn't want to believe me. it has no balls on bottom or really anywhere for that matter. My 800 ranger runs side by side with it


----------

